# Beautiful 31 Acre Homestead in East Central Minnesota



## albrandt (Sep 4, 2015)

31.72 Acre Homestead. Beautiful Large Victorian Farmhouse with lots of original character and charm completely updated in 2014. 32x50 Pole Building with concrete floor and insulated and heated shop. 

Our Land features two natural Springs that flow year round. Approximately 13 Acres of open prairie and the rest is wooded. 

We are located only 1/2 mile from the St Croix River.

We tapped 40 Sugar Maples this past Spring and they produced enough Sap for Maple Syrup for the year

Small Apple Orchard as well. Honeycrisp, Zestar, Winecrisp, Haralson, Mcintosh, Honeygold.


Asking $275,000. Here is a Link to the Zillow Page with lots of pictures. 
http://www.zillow.com/homes/41185-Maple-St-North-Branch-MN-55056_rb/?fromHomePage=true


----------



## albrandt (Sep 4, 2015)

Forgot to add. This property has a lot of history. The land was originally owned by Laura Ingalls Wilder's Uncle in the 1800s. The House was Built in 1897 by Elias Nordgren who was immigrated from Sweden in 1895 and settled in Sunrise. Elias was quite the Entrepreneur as he opened a General Store - was involved in the first local Power and Light plant, Local Postmaster for many years and then went on to serve as a state representative for 15 years. It is really interesting and fun to know the history of a property.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

albrandt said:


> Forgot to add. This property has a lot of history. The land was originally owned by Laura Ingalls Wilder's Uncle in the 1800s. The House was Built in 1897 by Elias Nordgren who was immigrated from Sweden in 1895 and settled in Sunrise. Elias was quite the Entrepreneur as he opened a General Store - was involved in the first local Power and Light plant, Local Postmaster for many years and then went on to serve as a state representative for 15 years. It is really interesting and fun to know the history of a property.


Cool house. Great history. I am also selling my house, St Louis county house thread. House stands on one of the first land grants west of the Mississippi river. A 250 acre grant when this was Spain, in the 1790s. The original cabin still stands down the road, and someone still lives there, we bought something from them on craigslist and looked like it was 200 years old.

Good luck selling your house.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

is this in a city limits and if so what kinds of restrictions are there? 

Fixing up houses for people is what I do, the cost of the home has more than doubled in 11 months. I think you're going to have to keep it for some time to recoup the investment, but it's amazing what people will spend for things.

Victorian homes are a specialty of mine. The land interests me, but even at the recent price works out to over 3000 an acre.

Is there any marketable timber?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow. Saw what the previous poster said. Only 1 year and trying to double money on it. It's a nice house though.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

What P. T. Barnham said. :thumb:


----------



## albrandt (Sep 4, 2015)

beenaround said:


> is this in a city limits and if so what kinds of restrictions are there?
> 
> Fixing up houses for people is what I do, the cost of the home has more than doubled in 11 months. I think you're going to have to keep it for some time to recoup the investment, but it's amazing what people will spend for things.
> 
> ...


It is not in City Limits. It is zoned Agriculture Residential and no restrictions. The reason that the cost has doubled is we bought the house as a Fixer Upper - needed a HUGE amount of work. New Septic, New well, plumbing, kitchen, added a bathroom. Basically had to gut the entire first floor and most of the second floor. It has been restored / renovated and needs nothing now. 

Land prices here are between $4k-$5k an acre - that is the going rate. Lots of hardwood timber on the property including several 100+ year old white oaks, red oaks and Maples.


----------



## albrandt (Sep 4, 2015)

TedH71 said:


> Wow. Saw what the previous poster said. Only 1 year and trying to double money on it. It's a nice house though.


It is actually priced below several other properties in the area that are not as nice. We are still within the Minneapolis / St Paul Real Estate Market so pricing is much higher.


----------



## silkcreekfarm (Jul 28, 2015)

Beautiful! 32 acres out here with a rundown double wide would cost as much!


----------



## albrandt (Sep 4, 2015)

Just reduced the price as the market has slowed down since the summer rush is over. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

